# [SOLVED] Epson Printer Driver Sx110



## JBoogle (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi,

I recently purchased an Epson printer, i tried to install the drivers on my laptop running Windows 7. However I got an error telling m the Printer driver package could not be installed on my windows system. Therefore I took my printer back and Have ended up still with an Epson printer but a different model, yet I have ended up with the same result and cannot install the driver.

I have spent hours going through Google tried endless methods and my laptop just refuses to install the driver for what seems to be any printer! Can any one help me out please.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Epson Printer Driver Sx110*

Uninstall all previous software from Control Panel > Uninstall Programs

Are you using the disc to install the drivers? Have you tried downloading the latest software from the Epson Support Site?

What version of Windows 7 are you running? 32 or 64-bit ?


----------



## JBoogle (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Epson Printer Driver Sx110*

Using the disc to install full software, but have also browsed through and ran the individual drivers with no luck. I have download the latest drivers from the site to.

Running 64 bit but have tried both 32 bit and 64 bit drivers


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Epson Printer Driver Sx110*

What is the specific error message that you receive when performing the install?

The printer should be disconnected while installing the software until prompted to connect to PC.

Only use the x64 software.


----------



## monkz5425 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Epson Printer Driver Sx110*

Epson recommends cleaning up the TEMP folder - see article.

RELATES TO:
Windows 2000, XP, Vista x86 (32-bit) and x64 (64-bit), Windows 7 x86 (32-bit) and x64 (64-bit).
Error message when installing the printer driver.
Epson Stylus inkjet, Stylus Pro and laser printers, and All-In-One products.


----------



## JBoogle (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Epson Printer Driver Sx110*

Just during install it comes up and says the Printer driver package could not be installed on your windows system, there is no error code.

Tried cleaning the Temp folder already with no success


----------



## monkz5425 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Epson Printer Driver Sx110*

Do you get the option to do a customer install? if so can i try installing printer driver on it only. You can download the separate installers here for the scanning and for the printing. That way you can limit it down as to what installer is failing.


----------



## JBoogle (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Epson Printer Driver Sx110*

Will have a look at it tomorrow, but I am fairly sure the scanner installs fine cause i found it in the device manager just the actual printer drivers won't instal..


----------



## monkz5425 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Epson Printer Driver Sx110*

if its the print driver, try this. if you connect the printer and turn it in, it should prompt you for the driver if not already held in Windows driver catalog, then just browse to the CD drive where the driver disk is and install.

Or a long shot would be, create a local dummy printer and use LPT1 port and when it asks for the driver, point it to the disk (if its on a CD) and continue to install to the end. Once it has installed, then connect the USB lead and turn on the printer and it should automatically add the printer as the drivers are now there on the system.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Epson Printer Driver Sx110*

Driver page at epson support Epson Stylus SX110 : Drivers & Software


----------



## JBoogle (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Epson Printer Driver Sx110*

Sorry for late reply only got round to trying this now.

Have tried different drivers pretty much everything so gave it a go as said above by Monkz and tried adding a dummy printer and installing, select the driver .inf file it says the drivers our or the Epson Sx110 so it reads the driver fine, then i press install and instantly get the "error 0x00000057" I just can't understand this at all?


----------



## JBoogle (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Epson Printer Driver Sx110*

Okay somehow got it to work. Turned off the print spooler, disconnected printer removed device entirely in the device and printers bit. Then restarted spooler and re connected printer and seemed to work! Thanks for all your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Epson Printer Driver Sx110*

Glad to hear it well done


----------

